# Meet and Greet Version 7.0



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

With the summer behind us and the fall fishing and hunting season already upon us...unless we have had the opportunity to attend some of the outings, or other activities it has been 4 1/2 months since we last had a formally sanctioned MNG type of event!

I wanted to propose a meet and greet for Tuesday Oct. 1. 5pm Marinellis in Madison Heights. There has been some interest expressed already. Reply if you might be interested in attending.

If you have not attended a Meet and Greet in the past feel free to PM me for specifics!

HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

5pm on opening day of bow season, good god man........ are you outa your mind?

Have fun, I'll think of you while I'm sittin' in the tree, NOT!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Joel-

You KNOW I'll be there! Too darn long, for sure.... BTW, isn't that the bow opener?

Oh, well, it will give the non-'stick and string' crowd something to look forward to.....

I get out of work at 6:30p, so won't arrive 'til 7:00-ish.

See y'all there!

P.S. The Bucket is looking forward to it also, and we were talkin' about how it may be a nice idea to donate some of the monies to Benefit 4 Kids, the fine organization brought to our attention by fellow member the Mutt (Steve).

What does everyone think???


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

The October 1st date is significant...I also figure many members like myself aren't able to make it out hunting until the weekend. As an added bonus I have to appear in court for a minor traffic violation...talk about adding insult to injury!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I'm in depending on school work. Look forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Good thought Joel,
I _*will*_ be hunting that afternoon, but I can probably make it over after dark some time.
I am hunting about 1.5 hours away from there, so it depends on how late you are going to hang out.
Looking forward into running into some folks soon, if not at this one.
-Kevin


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I can't make the Oct 1st because of working afternoons but I'm all for the Benefit for Kids idea. What about the donation bucket for the site and a 50/50 for B4K's? Just an idea. If I could be there I would spear head the 50/50.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Won't be attending on Tuesdays or Wednesdays.Bowling season is here again. I would like very much to attend. Made one last year, had a great time.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

WALLEYEMIKE, if you need a sub and if it is in a fair driving
distance let me know. I have a couple years under my belt
and I should be able to help your bowling team if needed.



tubejig


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm in.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Keeping my fingers crossed!  

Rich(Mags)


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I will always do my best to attend a M & G......We are way overdue.

Neal


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'm going to try to make it.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Tubejig, thanks for the offer. I can get sub for wedns. but tues. our sub isn't too good. But if you sub you won't be at the M&G.


----------



## Paul C (Nov 27, 2001)

I'll be there.... I am ready for a few cold ones


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Just keeping it at the top.....


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

I plan to be there.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Shoes-

Glad to hear you are coming. We expect to hear a full accounting of what you are doing with your time these days!!!!!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Just a bump to keep it in everyone's mind.

C'mon out and shoot the breeze with your fellow M-S members.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Have fun folks, I cannot be there.
I have a Thursday deadline on a project that I am at serious risk of missing.
So, I don't get to hunt today, and I have to skip the MNG.

What an Oct1 ! 

Tip a couple for me, I will catch you at the next one.


----------

